# need help on putting video on myspace



## zero25 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys need a little help. i know somewhat about computers, but not much about webdesign. i am a member at the myspace.com, and i would like to put a home video, up on it and i am at a dead end. how do you load on to a server and where can i find it, also i think all the videos that i have seen on are windows media. then how do i put in the code to play it, i have put music videos on, how do i modify the text. thanks alot for your help fellas.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

zero25 said:


> hey guys need a little help. i know somewhat about computers, but not much about webdesign. i am a member at the myspace.com, and i would like to put a home video, up on it and i am at a dead end. how do you load on to a server and where can i find it, also i think all the videos that i have seen on are windows media. then how do i put in the code to play it, i have put music videos on, how do i modify the text. thanks alot for your help fellas.


Zero 25 Hello and Welcome to TSG!!

First you must upload your video to your web hosting site in the same manner you uploaded your web pages unless you used there WYSYUG editer. I fthe latter was the case you need to find out how to upload items to there web server either via there upload system or an FTP. Once thats in place you will need to embed the object, that will look like this

myvideo.avi

avi's and wmv's play the best online, make sure you set your height and width to fit well on your site.


----------

